# Helping pigeons



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wondering a lot of pigeons come when my dad lets his pigeons. Most are mixed breeds. They are always hungry so I give them food and water and they love it. My dad always asks if I want to keep it but I say no. But I sometimes think if it lost its flock or something they look like strays.
Would use keep it or release it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Catch them up, see if they have bands, and if they do then try to locate the owners of the banded ones. Non-banded ones, then just bless you for feeding and watering them and giving them a tiny bit of being cared for.

Terry


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

of course I would return it if it had a band. 
But once there was a stray pigeon indian owl or something with no ring once I looked after it over night, released it but it kept coming back cause he liked one of my hens so i kept him for a little longer but he would not leave.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You have a good heart, FT100. These are things you just play by ear.

If they seem content with coming and going, then just do what you have been doing and they will certainly appreciate the care. If you sense that something is up with them...they seem disoriented, ill, sad, confused, or with no particular purpose (i.e. they end up spending the day alone by themselves in a single spot or two....or are getting picked on by other pigeons) then it would probably help for you to take them in and see what's up....


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yer, that is what i would normally do.


----------

